# Custom bicycle camper



## Sped Man (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, it is a bicycle camper. Not a bad idea. I guess with the proper gearing and wheels, it could be made to run faster. 






Blue prints to camper: It has a living room, dining room, and bedroom. I am not sure about a bathroom.




Owner actually driving bike camper: You don't want to be kicked by this guy. His legs must be like iron after hauling that around town each day. 





Bicycle consumed by camper  




Earlier attempts to combine a camper with a bicycle:


----------



## wrongway (Jul 1, 2013)

I actually like that last little one! You wouldn't want to be claustrophobic, though!


----------

